# Moms with Poland's Syndrome?



## AkashicMom (Sep 21, 2010)

I have mild (undiagnosed) Poland's Syndrome affecting my left breast only; no arm/bone/muscle involvement. I'm going on 7 weeks pregnant with my first and would love to breast feed when the time comes. However, I've never heard of anyone doing so and would like to get some more stories from anyone with experience. I tried searching the forums but a search for PS didn't turn up any results.

Thanks in advance!

P.S. For those not familiar with PS, as even many doctors aren't, it is a congenital conditional believed to be caused by an interuption in blood flow during the 6th week in utero, with the most severe cases resutling in stunted limb growth, finger webbing, missing/deformed ribs and or muscles on the affected side, and at the most mild, a failure of the breast on the affected side to develope at puberty. It is most common in males and on the right side (if you remember Radar from M*A*S*H* in the 70's, his left hand was affected).


----------



## cynthia mosher (Aug 20, 1999)

Welcome MamaHippy! Congratulations on your pregnancy! I hope you get some reassuring stories from others affected with Poland's Syndrome.

Have you joined your due date club? Mothering moms all due in the same month share their experiences through pregnancy, birth and beyond so I think you'll really enjoy it. All you have to do is find your due date club for your month *here* and click to join.

Good luck!


----------



## PIP-UK (Jun 10, 2014)

*response to breast feeding with Poland Syndrome*



AkashicMom said:


> I have mild (undiagnosed) Poland's Syndrome affecting my left breast only; no arm/bone/muscle involvement. I'm going on 7 weeks pregnant with my first and would love to breast feed when the time comes. However, I've never heard of anyone doing so and would like to get some more stories from anyone with experience. I tried searching the forums but a search for PS didn't turn up any results.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> P.S. For those not familiar with PS, as even many doctors aren't, it is a congenital conditional believed to be caused by an interuption in blood flow during the 6th week in utero, with the most severe cases resutling in stunted limb growth, finger webbing, missing/deformed ribs and or muscles on the affected side, and at the most mild, a failure of the breast on the affected side to develope at puberty. It is most common in males and on the right side (if you remember Radar from M*A*S*H* in the 70's, his left hand was affected).


Hi there,

I work at a charity called PIP-UK (.org if you're interested in visiting the website). The charity is all about raising awareness on Poland Syndrome offering support and educating people about Poland Syndrome. We've heard from a few mum's who have breast fed their babies with no problems.

If you have a facebook account I recommend you do a search for poland syndrome support groups. There are a few and they are quite active. More importantly they are a very supportive community. The pages are closed to public viewing to protect privacy. But don't be put off by that it just means when you get accepted into the group (normally within 24 hours) you have a space where you can openly ask questions without worrying too much.

hope this helps. You can always contact us directly pip.charity(at)gmail(dot)com

Anna (Trustee PIP-UK)


----------



## naeem (Oct 21, 2014)

Welcome MamaHippy! Congratulations on your pregnancy! I hope you get some reassuring stories from others affected with Poland's Syndrome.


----------

